# Lil chicks Aweee



## TalkBirdy2Me (Aug 24, 2015)

Nothing in this world is cuter then little bubbies smiling up at you during cuddle time. My goodness. I love these lil bubs.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Baby cuteness overload!!! Perfect end to my day!!!


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

I love baby smiles!! They are so cute when they hit the pin feather stage... one of mine is a little pincushion right now, the rest are feathered.


----------



## TalkBirdy2Me (Aug 24, 2015)

I know right. I love this stage. So adorable


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

My oldest is 10 days old. They're juuuuust starting to get the tips of pin feathers in  Starting to look like a prickly turtle, LOL!


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

Omgggg so sweet!! I can't wait to see them grow up!


----------



## TalkBirdy2Me (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## TalkBirdy2Me (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Way too much cuteness for one thread!  It is giving me the baby itch! We're going to have to move into a house so I can have room for another fid.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Congrats! Your bubs are all adorable ! X x


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

I will be dreaming of baby tiels tonight...they are all tooooo cute


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

OMG...total cute overload!!!


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

**Falls on the floor twitching with baby overload** 

Don't you just love it when they hit the stage where they start curling their toes around everything? The paper towel, your fingers, the edge of their container.... silly bubs


----------



## Thebeesknees (Nov 12, 2015)

oh no, they are TOO CUTE!!
I love their pincushion stage, they look so dorky with their perma-smiles and pinnies <3


----------



## s-p (Aug 29, 2015)

Congratulations .Beautiful and healthy chicksearl:


----------

